# Using iPhone with Verizon?



## freaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I am currently on Verizon's EV-DO network using a Treo 700p. I would really like to use the iPhone but I only want to use it if I can stay with Verizon. With all of this unlocking software (iUnlock and iPhoneSIMfree) that has become available the past few days, would it be possible to use the iPhone with Verizon? Since Verizon has a 3G network and the iPhone uses the 2nd gen EDGE, would the internet/email even work on it?


----------



## Natobasso (Sep 12, 2007)

Here's the site for you:
http://www.iphoneonverizon.com/


----------



## ablack6596 (Sep 13, 2007)

No.  Verizon doesn't use the same type of network as about 90% of the cell service companies in the world.  The iPhone is made to work on this type of network.  Both T-Mobile and ATT use it in the US.  Therefore an unlocked iPhone can only be used with either T-Mobile or ATT while you're in the US.


----------



## fryke (Sep 13, 2007)

AFAIK Verizon does not have a GSM network, so no.


----------

